# Simple Camera Under INR 6000



## vidhubhushan (Jul 5, 2013)

*Simple Camera Under INR 8000*

a friend wants to buy his first digital camera. budget is *Max. INR8000*, the lesser the better. 

he won't be getting the pics printed and even if does that, he is not going to get large prints of them (at least in near future). in such a situation I think more megapixels does not matter. 

may buy online / offline so both options are open. 

models in consideration are Sony w710, w730 and wx50. which one to choose? or any other suggestions?


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2013)

WX50 is a good one in this budget. Check out Panasonic SZ7.

If you want cheaper, Panasonic FH series or S series camera should fit well. You can get it for as low as 4k.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 4, 2013)

tyvm buddy


----------

